

Currencylayer API – real-time JSON exchange rates API suitable for Startups - paulzehet

To all developers and startups:<p>Around a year ago I found myself looking for reliable, real-time, and AFFORDABLE currency exchange rate APIs, and it kind of left me high and dry.<p>Of course there is a number of gold-standard providers like XE, Oanda, etc, but I doubt that start-ups can afford paying way beyond $5000&#x2F;yr to get real-time data.<p>I&#x27;ve also come across many open-source providers, but I was looking for RELIABLE APIs, and they just did not meet my requirements in terms of uptime, data coverage etc.<p>Long story short, about a month ago I launched the &quot;currencylayer API&quot;, a real-time exchange rates &amp; currency conversion JSON API targeting mostly developers and startups.<p>Brief overview: 
- 168 World Currencies
- Data sourced from two major Forex data vendors (uptime guarantee + high data coverage and accuracy)
- Exchange rates are refreshed every 60 min, 10 min or even within the 60-second market window
- Free Plan available (1,000 API hits, hourly updated rates)
- Historical Rates, Single-Currency Conversion, Base Currency Switching, etc.<p>That&#x27;s really just the half of it.<p>I&#x27;d be forever grateful if you took a look at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;currencylayer.com and spread the word!<p>Best,
Paul
======
julianxx
Looks amazing!

